# chch to Blenheim



## ECHOLAKE (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi there, we are looking at moving from CHCH to Blenheim and I am not having a lot of luck finding information on lifestyle in Blenheim, how people find it and how easy it is to settle into such a small town. What suburbs and schools are good? we have two boys 5 and 3.

Anyone know much about Renwick?

Thanks Michelle


----------

